

Another great JS security (view source) - mihn
http://www.foresthomecemetery.com/
just great. ;)
======
51Cards
Oddly the password function is called only when you click on lower black
image. If you click on the defined Area (which happens to cover right where
the "Password-ed Area" text is, then it bypasses the function call all
together and just lets you in.

------
spooneybarger
I hope this is the product of having your brother in law's second cousin's
nephew do the work for you and not the result of paying someone. But... they
probably paid someone for this.

